# Here's a hot topic for discussion



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

that may have been covered to death before my arrival on this forum, so forgive me if it has Culling!!!!! The subject of responsible breeding has recently been brought up so where does this fit in? Is it playing God? Is it overabused? For what reasons is it used? At what age is this practice frowned upon ( I know it is done quite late according to some)? Any breeders care to comment or is this considered too controversial? I remember reading that Earl Tudor stopped counting after the first 500 culls, I believe!!!! Is this good breeding or pure recklessness?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

IMO culling is part of being a responsible breeder. Better to cull than add to the problem of overpopulation of substandard animals. Don't forget too, culling doesn't necessarily mean actually killing the dog. Some people include spaying/neutering as a form of culling as it's effectively removing that animal from the gene pool.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree aus staffy culling can include simply altering the dog and sending it to a home to be a pet... Also saint Francis without some culling (ex for exhibiting HA) this breed would most likely not be what it is today...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It has been covered! We can go again. 

I highly believe in culling. However nowadays you do not necessarily have to cull by killing. Spay/neutering is my version of culling. 

Now breeder that do cull their litters I do support that. If the litter does not turn out "right" then why ad to the pet over population. 

IMHO it is a breeders right. If I brought them into this world I have the right to take them out if necessary.

Now 500 culls. No thats not ok with me. If you get breedings wrong that much why breed? For the couple 100 that will be great? Not worth it IMO. 


Now I know there are people that arn't going to bother to think about it and get a rude attitude, so I will go a little bit more indepth.

I do not believe in culling because you don't like the colors in the litter. That is dumb. However for people breeding for working dogs when you do a new breeding and if they get a litter of duds, I think it is there choice to cull the litter rather than ad to the unwanted population. Of course bad temperament is another huge reason for culling. 


So many people are against the killing of an animal. However this is one reason we have such huge over population. 

Shelters for example that try to save EVERYTHING, yet they run so low on money and ways to properly care for the animals they have. Why not cull the ones that are very unlikly to be adopted out, ones with off temperament, sever medical issues, and take that money and save the ones that can be saved. Reduce the over crowding and filth due to lack of being able to care for everything and do the very best you can for the ones that really have a chance at a great future. Dogs and cats sitting in shelters for YEARS. Is that fair. Being locked up like that? Is that really so much better than being PTS? I don't think so.




Now as a warning keep this civil. I will not be handing out warning as this is your warning. ANYONE making rude remarks or calling names to people becasue they do not agree with how that person feel will receive and infraction.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Well said... American pit


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I love it I read post all day at work but can't reply because my phone sucks. Anyway I wondered what some of the Breeders on this site would say about it. I truly think it is needed and if i may be so bold as to say, It is not done enough. Hence the reputation of the Bully breeds today.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Agree to most all that was said. I know Weimaraners were severely culled in the past and kept from Americans for as long as possible. How you cull does matter to me. You should have looked at all possible angles and done your research before you bred to begin with. You strive for what your wanting instead of just hoping it occurs. Culling should be spay/neuter, sold without papers, or something humane. I'm sorry but I'm an avid believer in not playing God, in letting mother nature takes it course, and it will most times as in the bitch knowing a pup is not normal. I didn't breathe the breath of life into something and I surely do not have the right to take that life. I took on the responsibility of letting my dog become pregnant then I should take on the responsibility of either seeing those lives are placed where they belong with a loving person or my taking care of them.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

So at what age can you tell it will be a dud ? Also, I didn't even consider to think that spay/nueter is an alternative. Personally, spay/nueter seems like the most humane and acceptable option unless there is a case of severe retardation, etc. However, since I'm not a breeder, this is why I ask the questions because this can not be an easy thing to do and probably shouldn't be! And I agree, Holly, this can be discussed on a civil level without compromising everyone's opinion


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't agree with the part about culling a animal because it doesnt reach your working standards. When i say culling i mean killing not "fixing" Just because this certain dog doesnt fit your plan for it, doesnt mean it wont make a awesome pet for someone who just wants a dog.

But if the dog is in any form H/A then yes it should be put down, not only for the future of the breed but for the well being of the public


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

And holly i agree with 98% of what you said, except for the comment you made "i brought them into this world, i can take them out" Thats a little far out there for me haha. 

But its your decision and its one that your have to live with, not me


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What age would depend on what the breeder feels is the age to evaluate. It would vary from breeder to breeder.

I personally do not kill. I don't breed enough to need to cull that way as any pets I produce can very well stay with me unless proper home is found, but breeders that do breed more I could fully understand them culling rather than taking the possible home of a shelter animal. If more people would play god and take responsibility for what they bred we wouldn't be having these overpopulation issues. 


Breeders should not be breeding to produce pets. IMO a breeder that breeds with the purpose of creating a house pet is a byb'r whether both dogs are fully health tested or not. I don't care. There is no reason what so ever to ever breed a litter for the purpose of pets when 1000's upon 1000's of animals die in shelters. 


Now even top breeders have pet quality dogs. Most spay/neuter. However those that do decide to fully cull I hold nothing against them.

If you are playing god to create, you had better well be ready to play god and destroy. You can't just choose the glory and not take responsibility for the rest.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Holly, I like what you said about not breeding enough to need to cull. That is the crux of the matter( in my opinion) of the overpopulation and, really, most of the problems the APBT faces today. No one should be breeding as much as some of the breeders do these days. It would make all potential owners respect the limited amounts that would be in circulation and certainly reduce the populations without having to cull in the first place! Now, if a breeder shouldn't breed for a pet but more for what the breed is supposedly intended to be for, so to speak, then are you saying the pit bull should be bred to fight? Honest question here.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No you can breed show dog, SCH dogs, weight pull dogs, Search and Rescue dogs. There are many PURPOSES for producing dogs. Reasons. There is no reason to produce something that there is already and over flowing abundance of and that is pets.


Now of course your show/working dogs are your pets as well, but not limited to pets.

Now that being said there are a TON of show breeders that should not be breeding. I know of one major show breeder right now who is very highly respected yet they have 3-4 litters on the ground that are of various ages that they havn't homed and several other litters being bred this year. 

Just because your dog is CH or GRCH or titled also doesn't give a reason to just breed and breed. Many many show breeders way over breed I will not deny that at all.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> No you can breed show dog, SCH dogs, weight pull dogs, Search and Rescue dogs. There are many PURPOSES for producing dogs. Reasons. There is no reason to produce something that there is already and over flowing abundance of and that is pets.
> 
> Now of course your show/working dogs are your pets as well, but not limited to pets.
> 
> ...


Good answers Holly! Please don't think ill of me if I purchase a game bred pit bull from a breeder for the purpose of having the best pit in my neck of the woods He will undoubtedly be altered. BTW, just including you directly into my posts sure makes it alot easier to stalk you more proficiently


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Saint Francis said:


> BTW, just including you directly into my posts sure makes it alot easier to stalk you more proficiently


:rofl: Stalker! Since I am replying to everything you say I believe it is I that may be stalking you


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> :rofl: Stalker! Since I am replying to everything you say I believe it is I that may be stalking you


Holy Shnikees! I think you may be right Well, until we meet again, always a pleasure Holly.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

so if i want a quality bred pitbull as a pet, in your eyes im supporting byb's? WOW i totally disagree with that.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

echs332000 said:


> so if i want a quality bred pitbull as a pet, in your eyes im supporting byb's? WOW i totally disagree with that.


When did I say quality APBTS couldn't be pets? I have several pedigreed dogs as pets.

I said


american_pit13 said:


> Breeders should not be breeding *to* produce pets.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Saint Francis said:


> that may have been covered to death before my arrival on this forum, so forgive me if it has Culling!!!!! The subject of responsible breeding has recently been brought up so where does this fit in? Is it playing God? Is it overabused? For what reasons is it used? At what age is this practice frowned upon ( I know it is done quite late according to some)? Any breeders care to comment or is this considered too controversial? I remember reading that Earl Tudor stopped counting after the first 500 culls, I believe!!!! Is this good breeding or pure recklessness?


Culling is absolutely neccesary.Got to break a few eggs to make the perfect omelet.And if you're breeding you need to strive for perfection,realizing nothing is perfect but you can try.No,it's not playing God.It is not murder to kill an animal.I'm sure more breeders under cull than over cull. Culling is used when a particular animal isn't going to be as high quality animal as it should be. As far as I'm concerned,if you make a breeding,you have the right to cull whenever you see fit,they would not be here except for you.Would it be better to let them go to a shelter only to have the shelter basically cull them for the breeder.I don't think anyone can argue with Earl Tudor's breeding practices,we're still talking about Earl Tudor all these years later,he must of done alright breeding his dogs.We won't be talking about the BYB breeding his BYB mutts 80 years from now.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> When did I say quality APBTS couldn't be pets? I have several pedigreed dogs as pets.
> 
> I said


im confused-lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> IMO culling is part of being a responsible breeder. Better to cull than add to the problem of overpopulation of substandard animals. Don't forget too, culling doesn't necessarily mean actually killing the dog. Some people include spaying/neutering as a form of culling as it's effectively removing that animal from the gene pool.





american_pit13 said:


> It has been covered! We can go again.
> 
> I highly believe in culling. However nowadays you do not necessarily have to cull by killing. Spay/neutering is my version of culling.
> 
> ...





gh32 said:


> Culling is absolutely neccesary.Got to break a few eggs to make the perfect omelet.And if you're breeding you need to strive for perfection,realizing nothing is perfect but you can try.No,it's not playing God.It is not murder to kill an animal.I'm sure more breeders under cull than over cull. Culling is used when a particular animal isn't going to be as high quality animal as it should be. As far as I'm concerned,if you make a breeding,you have the right to cull whenever you see fit,they would not be here except for you.Would it be better to let them go to a shelter only to have the shelter basically cull them for the breeder.I don't think anyone can argue with Earl Tudor's breeding practices,we're still talking about Earl Tudor all these years later,he must of done alright breeding his dogs.We won't be talking about the BYB breeding his BYB mutts 80 years from now.


:goodpost: All great posts!I think culling in one form or another is necessary for this breed as well as others.The reasons why have already been explained


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> im confused-lol


I think she meant that breeders shouldn't reproduce to try to make more pets.But of course in some litters there are going to be pets out of the bunch instead of workers or show dogs.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Culling may be necessary in severe cases, but it most certainly is playing God, which is a job position that he does not need help with LOL!


----------



## Novakkennels (Jul 16, 2010)

Culling is extremely necassary and has been for hundreds of years....THIS IS A WORKING BREED and it should stay that way


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Control is an illusion... We manipulate the genetic code of the dogs and other animals by linebreeeding and inbreeding to isolate desired and undesired traits. That in itself is "playing God" so therefor you must cull.. "When decideding between the lesser of two evils, you are still choosing evil." If your gonna assume the role as breeder, culling is part of the accountablity of being a responsible breeder. Does that make sense?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Makes sense to me!!!! I do believe it is very necessary and should be done more nowadays. Also gonna agree with holly about "breeders" shouldn't be breeding for pets that just doesn't make sense to me at all this is a working breed and should only be breed to do just that.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

To the OP (Christian).. thank you for such an interesting, debatable topic here. I concur with Holly's posts, and not just b/c I'm getting a dog from her, but b/c she really does know her stuff. Now, most people on this forum are aware of this, as I've talked about it before, but I'll reference it again for the sake of this discussion.

Many years ago, before I ever knew that this forum existed, I was a member of another APBT/AST forum (will not mention the name, as it's not necessary). I had an APBT/Chow/Blue Heeler mix (spayed), and had recently acquired a "purebred" red and white/red nose male.. CKC reg'd, supposedly Wilder/Hemphill/Clouse/McCoy bloodlines. When I say CKC.. I mean Continental Kennel Club, not Canadian Kennel Club. I had a friend that lived down the street from me on base with a white and brindle pie-bald female, unregistered. We achieved her CKC registration simply by myself and two other people signing saying she was an APBT, and included pictures of her. Once her registration was approved and issued, when she came into heat and my male was old enough (or so I thought at the time), we bred them. There were 9 puppies in all, 4 of them died from what I can only assume was Parvo. The owner of the dam was letting them outside prior to any vaccinations. I had chose pick of the litter, and even went so far as to draw up contracts for the pups that did get sold ($100 for females, $75 for males), and stipulated that any that couldn't be kept, were to be returned to me. I also offered FREE obedience training and 24/7 support with said puppies. The remaining pups were placed, and my pick was wonderful for the first 1 1/2 yrs. Then, she started exhibiting signs here and there of HA.. which I tolerated and tried my best to work with. There were no health problems to cause her to act out in the ways she did. So, I continued to work with her. She would snap at me when I would grab her collar to put her in her crate, or if she had done something wrong and I went to correct her, she would also snap at me. No big deal.. I tried to work around that. Then, one day when I was about 8 1/2-9 mos pregnant with my 2nd daughter, first one was a little over 22 mos.. we were outside in the yard playing, the dogs, my oldest daughter and myself. The dogs began to bark at someone walking thru the housing area behind our house (there was a sidewalk between the the streets for access purposes). My daughter ran to the fence, immitating the dogs, barking at the person walking by. This sparked Axil's attention, and the look on her face completely changed, as she was now focused on my daughter, whom she now perceived as an intruding dog and a threat. I saw this and waddled as quickly as possible to where my daughter was, just in time to catch Axil in mid-air, lunging for my daughter. No bark, no growl.. just took off after her. This was the breaking point for me, and I knew what had to be done! She was not able to get to my daughter, thanks to my fast thinking, and ever-watchful eye. I may have saved my daughter's life that day, and am glad that I did. Axil went the next morning to the vet I used to work for (was unable to work there due to my pregnancy and not being able to handle cats or cat litter, high risk for pregnant women), and I held her while she took her last few breaths and crossed the Rainbow Bridge. She was spayed, and as I said previously, there were no health problems to cause her to act out. She was just a bad apple. The rest of the surviving pups in the litter were fine, no aggression problems, and got along great with everyone/everything. I'm still in touch with the owners of the other four pups' owners, as we were all very close friends and fellow servicemembers. 

Now, I did learn my lesson about BYBing, and I don't desire to ever breed any two dogs, ever again. But, I contributed to the over population, but this is a prime example of having to cull, and I feel that it goes along with this discussion. I hope that everyone that reads this, takes something from it; learns from it. I sure did.. but I can't expect everyone to view things the same way I do, and that's understandable as we all have our own opinions. I hope this has helped to shed some light on your question, or at least give you a good read and a better understanding of my views and opinions on things regarding this breed.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't think they should be culled unless there is a health or physical problem. Not everyone who buys a APBT wants to make they're dog a working or show dog. I bought mine because of the qualities and traits they posses. I wanted to have a loyal and loving pet who could keep up with my lifestyle and that's it. She is by far the best dog I have had and the sweetest.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Culling is definitely necessary. Depending on the reason they are culled it could be using humane euthanasia or spay/neuter. A dog that is severely deformed(physically or mentally) or has a genetic disease that would interfere with it's quality of life should be pts. A dog that just has to many conformational flaws or not enough working ability could just be spayed/neutered and placed in a pet home.

I don't think there should be a age which they could no longer be culled. If an older animal is found to have some defect it should be dealt with promptly.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> To the OP (Christian).. thank you for such an interesting, debatable topic here. I concur with Holly's posts, and not just b/c I'm getting a dog from her, but b/c she really does know her stuff. Now, most people on this forum are aware of this, as I've talked about it before, but I'll reference it again for the sake of this discussion.
> 
> Many years ago, before I ever knew that this forum existed, I was a member of another APBT/AST forum (will not mention the name, as it's not necessary). I had an APBT/Chow/Blue Heeler mix (spayed), and had recently acquired a "purebred" red and white/red nose male.. CKC reg'd, supposedly Wilder/Hemphill/Clouse/McCoy bloodlines. When I say CKC.. I mean Continental Kennel Club, not Canadian Kennel Club. I had a friend that lived down the street from me on base with a white and brindle pie-bald female, unregistered. We achieved her CKC registration simply by myself and two other people signing saying she was an APBT, and included pictures of her. Once her registration was approved and issued, when she came into heat and my male was old enough (or so I thought at the time), we bred them. There were 9 puppies in all, 4 of them died from what I can only assume was Parvo. The owner of the dam was letting them outside prior to any vaccinations. I had chose pick of the litter, and even went so far as to draw up contracts for the pups that did get sold ($100 for females, $75 for males), and stipulated that any that couldn't be kept, were to be returned to me. I also offered FREE obedience training and 24/7 support with said puppies. The remaining pups were placed, and my pick was wonderful for the first 1 1/2 yrs. Then, she started exhibiting signs here and there of HA.. which I tolerated and tried my best to work with. There were no health problems to cause her to act out in the ways she did. So, I continued to work with her. She would snap at me when I would grab her collar to put her in her crate, or if she had done something wrong and I went to correct her, she would also snap at me. No big deal.. I tried to work around that. Then, one day when I was about 8 1/2-9 mos pregnant with my 2nd daughter, first one was a little over 22 mos.. we were outside in the yard playing, the dogs, my oldest daughter and myself. The dogs began to bark at someone walking thru the housing area behind our house (there was a sidewalk between the the streets for access purposes). My daughter ran to the fence, immitating the dogs, barking at the person walking by. This sparked Axil's attention, and the look on her face completely changed, as she was now focused on my daughter, whom she now perceived as an intruding dog and a threat. I saw this and waddled as quickly as possible to where my daughter was, just in time to catch Axil in mid-air, lunging for my daughter. No bark, no growl.. just took off after her. This was the breaking point for me, and I knew what had to be done! She was not able to get to my daughter, thanks to my fast thinking, and ever-watchful eye. I may have saved my daughter's life that day, and am glad that I did. Axil went the next morning to the vet I used to work for (was unable to work there due to my pregnancy and not being able to handle cats or cat litter, high risk for pregnant women), and I held her while she took her last few breaths and crossed the Rainbow Bridge. She was spayed, and as I said previously, there were no health problems to cause her to act out. She was just a bad apple. The rest of the surviving pups in the litter were fine, no aggression problems, and got along great with everyone/everything. I'm still in touch with the owners of the other four pups' owners, as we were all very close friends and fellow servicemembers.
> 
> Now, I did learn my lesson about BYBing, and I don't desire to ever breed any two dogs, ever again. But, I contributed to the over population, but this is a prime example of having to cull, and I feel that it goes along with this discussion. I hope that everyone that reads this, takes something from it; learns from it. I sure did.. but I can't expect everyone to view things the same way I do, and that's understandable as we all have our own opinions. I hope this has helped to shed some light on your question, or at least give you a good read and a better understanding of my views and opinions on things regarding this breed.


Bev, thank you for that very honest personal story. You make a good point that I don't argue with. My problem with culling is that it involves the human element. Humans tend to get greedy, they tend to abuse, they tend to conquer, etc. which means that humans wield alot of power. Creating and taking life is a huge undertaking and should be very well thought out. It would be so easy to just eliminate any "mistake" with one quick injection, and then it's off to the drawing board. Obviously, we see this same attitude with more than just animals, but that would be getting too political/religious to discuss. My next concern is when does the cull take place and how can anyone possibly know how an eight week old pup will turn out? Like everyone has basically stated, a severe physical malformation, although still sad, is where culling comes into play. However, aside from that, I believe it becomes an easy "way out" for some and really walks that fine line between responsibility and convenience.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Bev, thank you for that very honest personal story. You make a good point that I don't argue with. My problem with culling is that it involves the human element. Humans tend to get greedy, they tend to abuse, they tend to conquer, etc. which means that humans wield alot of power. Creating and taking life is a huge undertaking and should be very well thought out. It would be so easy to just eliminate any "mistake" with one quick injection, and then it's off to the drawing board. Obviously, we see this same attitude with more than just animals, but that would be getting too political/religious to discuss. My next concern is when does the cull take place and how can anyone possibly know how an eight week old pup will turn out? Like everyone has basically stated, a severe physical malformation, although still sad, is where culling comes into play. However, aside from that, I believe it becomes an easy "way out" for some and really walks that fine line between responsibility and convenience.


the rare old school game dog breeder that maintains dogs under 30lbs culls at birth, if there are more than 5, they go in the pale of water before the sack is open.. The next best way is to know your dogs and cull at birth if neccessary and again by or at 8wks.. If your a responsible breeder you know your dogs, so much that you can pick out the dogs for the owners by the description of what they are asking for, and should know the dog or dogs being kept as soon as it born. Then sometimes its the pup that gets no love that turns out, thats the variables its philosopy, biology and algebra depends how you think.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

APBTHAUS said:


> I don't think they should be culled unless there is a health or physical problem. Not everyone who buys a APBT wants to make they're dog a working or show dog. I bought mine because of the qualities and traits they posses. I wanted to have a loyal and loving pet who could keep up with my lifestyle and that's it. She is by far the best dog I have had and the sweetest.


AMEN! And some working dogs are working, at home, not in a show. People down the "show" dogs and yet aren't the pulls, and such basically still just a show? It is serving no purpose but to gain a ribbon, a title, some sort of award. A true working dog cannot exist for this dog if he came from fighters, if he is to be hunted then he would be on a farm hunting, pulling or whatever.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Seeing how i wasn't around back when, I have split view on culling. i see how it seems inhuman. But i also see how if more people had culled or eliminated HA apbt we might be able to walk our dogs without every other person running for the hills. I am sure that Ranchers with Cattle kill off or "cull" cattle that is not up to-par in producing good meat. So why it is any different. I see as keeping a balance, and not over populating.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

I feel that if you breed dogs, you should be able to house every offspring that the dog produces. IF the dog doesnt fit your standard of what you want "fix" it and find it a really good home or keep it. Only reason a dog should be killed if its deformed or is human aggressive.

If you arent able to house every dog that you produce then IMO you shouldnt be breeding. That doesnt go just for APBT thats for any breed.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> I feel that if you breed dogs, you should be able to house every offspring that the dog produces. IF the dog doesnt fit your standard of what you want "fix" it and find it a really good home or keep it. Only reason a dog should be killed if its deformed or is human aggressive.
> 
> If you arent able to house every dog that you produce then IMO you shouldnt be breeding. That doesnt go just for APBT thats for any breed.


:goodpost: Exactly! It doesn't mean killing such dog that doesn't meet your criteria.IMO that would be reserved to only HA or deformed dogs that couldn't live a good life,like echs332000 said.If a dog doesn't meet your standards as a breeder,get it fixed and sell as a pet.
Culling comes in several forms and varietes and IMHO plays no part of God whatsoever.If you want to play the God card,then couldn't vets be considered the sameway?We take our pets to them when they are sick or wounded and if they weren't there then nature would take it's course like God intended.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

If you arent able to house every dog that you produce then IMO you shouldnt be breeding. That doesnt go just for APBT thats for any breed.[/QUOTE]

Probably have said this a 1000 Xs as it is the best advice from any serious dogman/woman. First said to me by DT during 2001.

HA dogs used to be culled as adults because sometime you don't see the HA until the dog is grown. Heres the thing, its kinda like game. Once you've lost game its gone or takes hard work to get it back. Once a manbiter gene is in the mix getting it out isn't as hard as resurecting game performance in your bloodline. Centipede was a manbiter, and there are OFRN stock today that still harbor that gene behind a good name. Don't get it confused, culling is a process that is required when manipulating genetics.. APBTS aren't pet quality dogs they are working dogs, so if anything anyone wanting a pet has a thousand shelters to choose from or rescues to get a good pet. There is no room for error with these dogs.


----------

